# Lansky Knife Sharpening System 5 Stone



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

For Sale. Lansky Knife Sharpening System 5 Stone. Complete System including the 5 stones, honing oil, angle holder and directions. Very good condition. Comes in a nice box that is easy to pack in your hunting gear. Keep that razor edge on your hunting knifes or in the kitchen. $30.00.

PM me if interested.

Sold Pending Pick Up and Funds.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Sold. Sold . Thanks Todd.


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

You bet. Nice meeting you Al.


----------

